

So Far, It Is The best JavaScript Unix Terminal Emulator I Have Seen  - tzury
http://cb.vu/

======
tlrobinson
Nice, but it's a bit of a stretch to call this a terminal emulator
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_emulator>)

Here's a real terminal emulator (a port of rxvt), implemented in JavaScript:
<https://github.com/paddymul/rxvt-js>

------
telemachos
I love this site. (Note the instruction to try _help_ , if you're completely
unsure what to do.)

See also <http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml> by the same author for a great
overview of Unix/Linux tools.

------
extension
It's broken on a touch screen since it tries to roll its own text input. The
virtual keyboard doesn't appear.

 _Always_ use browser provided text input. There are a thousand things that
can go wrong if you don't.

------
dansingerman
Backspace button acts as browser back rather than deleting

(Does this work by intercept keystrokes like preezo? Perhaps the Backspace is
not correctly intercepted?)

Chrome 8.0.552.215 on Mac os x 10.6

------
bricestacey
Neither backspace nor delete work. Running Chrome on Windows XP.

------
cmadan
Looks nice but seems pretty limited in functionality. Backspace and tabs don't
work in vi, I tried to ssh to my university server but just got a blank
screen.

------
tzury
snake, invaders and even vi!

